# Xp owners Plugs



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Found this info for Polaris Xp owners having trouble with foul plugs this should help !
Okay, heres the part # for the new hotter plugs I just put in, and it was EASY to change them,

Part # on the box is REA8MCL
It is a champion plug, anyone know if theres a better alternative to a champion, I have heard they are cheap plugs to begin with?

As for changing the plug, you need to
- remove the seat
- remove about 4 of those stupid little plug things
- remove a bolt with a 10mm socket right up near the top of the right side panel
- YOU DO NOT NEED TO REMOVE THE SHIFTER NOB, the side panel can be pulled over the shifter nob very easily if you move the handle bars to make room to rotate the side panel to make it easy to pull over the shifter nob.
- both plugs are right there staring at you, pull the plug boots/wires off and change the plugs with a very deep 9/16" socket.

I wasnt sure on the torque setting for these plugs so I just tightened them up about as tight as I thought they were when I loosened them. Machine is alive again and is a fast SOB.


----------



## DarkSide (Nov 22, 2009)

I use a 14mm socket to get mine out


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Did you go with a hot plug or leave your factory's


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

The old man had the problem. The dealer said you can't run the machine for very short periods. (pulling in/out of garage) Minimum 2 minutes. He hasn't had any problems since.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Darksides are all factory


----------



## DarkSide (Nov 22, 2009)

editman is right they run rich when starting it up especially a cold moter


----------

